# Some People?



## Guest

Got to watch those guys with HB's ;D


----------



## Guest

You are right!!! ;D  Plus,  I think he made a wise crack about my Gheenoe :-?


----------



## Guest

In that case it's your job to invite him to this forum


----------



## Guest

Well if ol' "Frank" and I cross paths again, I'll point him to Microskiffs.com.


----------



## Guest

Atta boy.


----------



## tojo

He didn't use the "C" word did he   

I mean "canoe" of course


----------



## tojo

By the way, I waved at you goin down Maytown today, but you were in your own little world


----------



## Guest

What's wrong with a canoe?


----------



## tojo

Nothing at all....unless the person using the word is lookin at a Gheenoe.

;D ;D ;D ;D not that that ever happens


----------



## zero_gravity

simple remedy turn engine on and break for lunch

then set up to go to spot # 2


----------



## Guest

> By the way, I waved at you goin down Maytown today, but you were in your own little world


sorry I missed you. what where you driving?


----------



## jmarkklock

You could always use what I like to call "idiot jet skier repellent": a 14 oz bank sinker on an old rod and reel casted directly at the SOB! 

Just Kidding .. 
Glad you took the high road


----------



## tojo

I was in a gray Impala. Are you still fishing Red Alley/FSU area???


----------



## Guest

Nope,  don't remeber seeing a gray impala. I guess I was in my own world!! Was I speeding?? 

I haven't fished in the red alley area since the last time I saw you (2 or 3 months ago?). I've been fishing a little further south and east.  Primarily in the the "crab creek" area.  On a side note, it was Leo Hiles' nephew who told me that it's called crab creek.


----------



## iMacattack

Ok I would not suggest this at all. But back in my more impetuous days I use to get frustrated rather quickly. I was working a flat when I see a guide on the water coming RIGHT at me. He wasn’t poling, he was on the front of the skiff running the trolling motor with his client right next to him... I watched him troll right over to a spot I was casting at. I switched rods from my unweighted jerk bait to a 1/2 oz. rattletrap. Well gosh wouldn’t you know it that darn rattletrap casts much farther than my unweighted jerkbait... Well darn it all to heck if the rattletrap didn’t just so happen to plink off the guys hull. Before he could say anything I blurted out “getting a little close don’t you think?” He moved on... Never had that problem again with him... He keeps his distance.


----------



## White_Lightning

Not that all of the salt water fisherman are like this it's only a few but I had a similar problem wihen two people trolled right across my lines and acted like I was in the wrong. I was anchored and drowning some mullet. These two trolled in from at least 300 yards away and cut between my boat and the shore we were casting to. There respose to the question "What are you doing?" was "You don't own the water." That was the third time that happened to me in a 6 month period. That was in 2001 and I haven't been in the Indian River or Mosquito Laggon since. That is why I stay in the freshwater. The same thing can happen there but it doesn't affect the fishing like it does in the shallow clear water when fishing for reds and trout.

ZT


----------



## Guest

> but it doesn't affect the fishing like it does in the shallow clear water when fishing for reds and trout.
> ZT


The offending guide kept saying things about the fish being OK if we just keep quiet. I yelled to him that his actions being wrong wasn't about the fish, it was about the people doing the fishing.  

The whole thing was just kind of bizarre. There's a biblical reference that applies to this situation: "Love your neighbor as yourself".  My wife tells me that I've done the same thing as this guide - I certainly hope not because let me tell you, it really sucks being on the receiving end of someone's elses selfish attitude.

I think I should have just invited the dude in and let him fish. I am sure he knows that poling in on someone just isn't right. I know he poled a long way and I'm sure he was disappointed that I was already sitting on the hole but in situations like this, it's probably best just to move on.  He SHOULD have moved on when he saw me fishign and I SHOULD have moved on once he poled in on me. Oh well, maybe next time!

Ron


----------



## Guest

I was confronted with the "you don't own the.......".  I figured the fishing was messed up anyway.  I had poled in for 20 mins. and they came in on the motor to the troller.  I fired up the 115 inshore yami and stuck my posh pole under my armpit and created "Flats Jousting" .  Works best if you wear all white with lots of velcro (don't ask how I know) :-[.  Many a day I never picked up a rod, just went jousting for jet skis. ;D ;D  A little tip - side consoles are great for this.


----------



## Big_Fish

I used to fish from a pier in CA. and when someone came within casting distance it was on, we even landed a couple of catamarans. We scored trolling tackle, took off a few hats from the one who were speeding. loaded up some props with cheap line. In the end I was young and did not know better. We even had to duck a couple of gun shots.

The was they were supposed to be 300 yards from the shore and or pier!


----------



## tojo

Bigfish,

You weren't talking about the Hunington Beach pier by chance??? I dreaded surfing there. we would get all kinds of tackle chucked at us ;D ;D ;D

Hey wait a second were you the guy with the flowery shirt and lifeguard hat ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Big_Fish

No Mahattan Beach pier


----------



## Guest

I have a same situration before in mosquito lagoon in "troll and pole" zone in tiger shoals. I was drifting across the flats with my 18ft center console with trim up 90hp. I was using the trolling motor in 12 inches or less, barely float over the sea grass, and all of suddan a big bass boat flying towards me. I thought it's fwc is after me for check up or my boat has too much draft. So a bass boat was skimmed across the flats in troll and pole zone and I yelled and waved to said "slow down!". I flashed with red mirror flash and a horn. They saw me and slowed down with bass boat. Guess what? They got stuck on the flats and they began to cussing at me. I told them that they were not allowed to speeding or operated the outboard motor in the zone. They start yelling and all piss off, a guy cranked a 250hp motor and reving the motor trim up. They begin to flicking me off and tore up the seagrass and ruin the fishery enivornment. I was getting so upset and called the fwc about what happend. 30 mins later, a offshore fwc come over and asked me about guestions, I fill out the report and explained there is a ranger bass boat with 250hp violated in the flats. The officer asked me " do u have any idea where are they?". I said they are stuck about 75 yards away from me. So They went over to them for few hours and 2 fwc boat later have them arrested and concealed their boat. An officer told me, I did a great job calling them. They arrested them for DUI, OVER 6 REDFISH, NO SALTWATER FISHING LICENSE, VIOLATION IN TROLL AND POLE ZONE, AND RIFLE. I don't call fwc if I don't see anything wrong but these people really across the line and pissed me off. They get what they deserved. Hope they learned their lession and respected the fishery, enivornment, and saftely. I used to work for bureau of fish and wildlife service. Now I'm working for the government. I'm just being care about what is best for the space coast and the anglers for their own safety. I just don't wany anybody get hurt over there, when a 2 guys with a rifle on a bassboat?? I'm shocked!


----------



## tojo

Good job...


----------



## Big_Fish

That is awsome! wtg.


----------



## FlatsSteeler




----------



## Big_Fish

>


That is what they said! when they lost there boat!


----------



## iMacattack

Good Job Sir!!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Guest

One scum bag down, many more to go.


----------



## jmarkklock

> I was confronted with the "you don't own the.......".  I figured the fishing was messed up anyway.  I had poled in for 20 mins. and they came in on the motor to the troller.  I fired up the 115 inshore yami and stuck my posh pole under my armpit and created "Flats Jousting" .  Works best if you wear all white with lots of velcro (don't ask how I know) :-[.  Many a day I never picked up a rod, just went jousting for jet skis. ;D ;D  A little tip - side consoles are great for this.


LMAO... Flats Jousting.. I'm assuming you use the pointed end of the push pole?


----------

